# Looking to jam in Toronto - rock and blues



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Hey all, I'm in Toronto at the border between North York and Scarberia. I'm looking for another guitarist to jam with, preferably someone mid 20s, late 20s or early 30s (I'm 28). I'm mainly a rhythm guitarist (chords, riffs, fills, no solos), so I'm looking for a lead type dude/chick. I don't suck, but I'm not amazing. I play mostly Rock and riffy type blues.

I'm looking for something fun to begin with, but would like to keep the possibility of getting more serious open. I've played gigs before, and would like to again. I'm a half-decent songwriter and would love to eventually do some originals, but that's not a necessity right off the bat.

Jamming is possible at my place, but my studio area is pretty cramped. Noise is not an issue. I live with my parents (eep! I know, I know) but they don't really care how loud I rock. So ideally either you have transport to get here, or you have a place I can get to via transit fairly easily and have a 2nd amp there, cuz god knows carrying tube amps on the TTC is an experience I do not ever want to have to live through. In addition to living at home, I suck and don't have a car.

Check out my gear in my sig to get an idea of the sound I am after.

Also, here is a list of bands/musicians I dig - some all time favs, some new favs. If you dig the same, then we should work something out:

Clapton
SRV
Rory Gallagher
Blue Rodeo
Whiskeytown
Springsteen
Dire Straits
Pearl Jam
Refreshments
Roger Clyne & the Peacemakers
Sonny Landreth
Catherine Wheel
Ted Leo and the Pharmacists

thanks for reading!:rockon:


----------

